# UB rate



## RebelRebel20 (18 Dec 2019)

Ulster Bank returned me to tracker mortgage  in 2016, I received redress & compensation and put on tracker ECB +1.15, which I believed was correct as I did not have my paperwork, however I found my original paper work from Ulster Bank from 2007, one of my options was Flexible Mortgage with ECB + 1.05, I chose a 2year fixed rate, when I came out of my fixed rate in 2009 I wasn’t offered a tracker / flexible mortgage, I fixed again. Should my current tracker be as Ulster Bank put me on ECB + 1.15 which I accepted, or should it be ECB + 1.05? I would  appreciate advise please?


----------



## RedOnion (19 Dec 2019)

RebelRebel20 said:


> Ulster Bank put me on ECB + 1.15 which I accepted, or should it be ECB + 1.05?


Did the 1.05% require a U-First current account?
UB used to offer 0.1% discount to holders of these accounts (you paid a monthly fee for it).


----------



## RebelRebel20 (19 Dec 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Did the 1.05% require a U-First current account?
> UB used to offer 0.1% discount to holders of these accounts (you paid a monthly fee for it).


I never had a U First Account. I am wondering should I query the 1.05% or be happy with 1.15%


----------



## elcato (20 Dec 2019)

RebelRebel20 said:


> I never had a U First Account.


Neither did I but the mortgage letter still had the offer on it, in fact it stated first that if you open a UFirst account the rate is 1.05% and then possibly in brackets the 1.15% rate. No harm in querying it but don't expect a quick answer.


----------



## RebelRebel20 (22 Dec 2019)

elcato said:


> Neither did I but the mortgage letter still had the offer on it, in fact it stated first that if you open a UFirst account the rate is 1.05% and then possibly in brackets the 1.15% rate. No harm in querying it but don't expect a quick answer.


Tnx you for your reply. I’m going to query this


----------

